# Wild hog and canning



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I was having discussion about hunting ,etc with some one today . When the subject of wild hogs came up . Apparently you can't canned the meat . Smells after a period of time . Why ? Is there a way around this ?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

We have A LOT of wild hogs in our area (north Tx), and word is out that they are carrying disease, not ot eat them at all. Many people do, but I have not heard about canning the meat. I'll keep my ears open and see what I can find out!!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

They MAY carry some things but if you handle the meat properly and cook it properly, you are in NO danger of getting sick. The only hog meat I canned was in the form of chili or cooked in something else. Most hog meat needs to be seasoned really (like sausage) because sometimes it can get gamey but its nothing to stop or not eat it over. We shoot and eat them all the time, all different times of the year and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Like some other animals pigs have musk glands located around the joint on their hind legs. That is what can taint the meat. The big adult males have the biggest glands, so a big old boar will make the poorest meat.

You're better off meat-wise shooting younger animals, and focus on getting the animal dressed as fast as possible after shooting it. My neigbor's pig tasted as fresh as farm-raised pork doing it that way.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Its the male pigs that smell. They pee and (sorry this is a technical term) ejaculate on themselves in order to smell bad to attract females and ward off other males. Never heard of "musk" glads like deer. And I have dealt with feral pigs a LONG time, unfortunately lol since Texas if over-run with them.

I know that Javelinas have a musk glad on the top of their back that needs to be avoided if you want to eat them.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I cant see why you cant can feral hog, its just like domestic hog, just leaner and better tasting with a more varied diet and better for you but would LOVE to hear more as the WMA opens in 24 days and THIS year hope to bring home lots of little hogs


----------

